# Distal Biceps Rupture Repair



## broncsrox (Feb 27, 2012)

Which code would be more appropriate for a distal biceps rupture repair using Endobutton and FiberWire technique? 

I like 24342 for this, my co-worker likes 24340. The description in Coding Companion for 24340 fits well but it is a "separate procedure" which is the main reason I like 24342 instead. For 24342 Coding Companion only describes the triceps procedure so I can't really guage the accuracy of that procedure compared to my op note. 

Any advice?


----------



## scooter1 (Feb 28, 2012)

24340 is not a repair.
Based solely on your desciption I would use 24341.


----------

